# Wie stelle ich Samsung Magician Richtig ein?



## xhitcher1 (28. September 2013)

Hallo da ich mir wie gesagt eine Samsung SSD gekauft habe Desktop kit 120 GB, und dort die Software *Samsung Magician* mitgeliefert wurde, habe ich festgestellt dass bei mir kein AHCI aktiviert ist dies tat ich dann über Bios und system einstellungen nun zeigt es AHCI als aktiviert an.

Allerdings empfiehlt samsung magican noch andre dinge. 

Ich hab hiervon mal ein Kurzes Video gemacht wo ich erkläre was ich bisher getan hab, wäre nett wenn Ihr mir sagen könntet was ich ANDERST einstellen soll und warum? Und Was ich eventuell wieder Abstellen soll und warum? 

Danke.

Magician Gegner möchte ich bitte hier nicht haben und wenn dann mit begründeter Erklärung und Erklärung wie ich dass Selbige Anderweitig in Windows einstellen kann. danke.



Samsung Magician SSD 840 EVO Richtig einstellen. Fragen, bitte um Antwort. - YouTube


----------



## RippchenMitKraut (28. September 2013)

Also ahci würde ich vor der Installation einstellen. Sonst können einige Nachteile entstehen. Vorausgesetzt die ssd ist die System Platte. Zum anderen kram können denk ich kundigere Leute als ich was dazu sagen.


----------



## xhitcher1 (28. September 2013)

RippchenMitKraut schrieb:


> Also ahci würde ich vor der Installation einstellen. Sonst können einige Nachteile entstehen. Vorausgesetzt die ssd ist die System Platte. Zum anderen kram können denk ich kundigere Leute als ich was dazu sagen.


 
Was wären dass für NACHTEILE es war bei der installation LEIDER nicht aktivert ich musste es im System einstellen und im Bios nach der installation, allerdings hab ich ein sau lahmes inet und scheue davor alles wieder neu zu installieren da ich eine 2000 er leitung nur habe und die ganzen graka treiber und alles herunterzuladen dauert ewig, geschweige den fifa 14 dass ich innerhalb von 2 tagen mühsam gezogen habe ):


----------



## merhuett (28. September 2013)

Macht keinen unterschied ob ahci vor oder nachträglich installiert ist


----------



## xhitcher1 (28. September 2013)

merhuett schrieb:


> Macht keinen unterschied ob ahci vor oder nachträglich installiert ist


 
Jetzt wollte ich grad schon Windows neu installieren  

Warum sagt dann Kollege oben dass ich dadurch Nachteile habe ev? (;


----------



## xpSyk (28. September 2013)

Du musst nur Die AHCI Treiber aktivieren, dann umstellen.


----------



## RippchenMitKraut (28. September 2013)

Ich hab mehrfach gelesen dass man das nachträglich zwar machen kann, aber mit erheblichen Aufwand verbunden ist.

Ich kann mich natürlich auch irren, und das grad mit was anderem verwechseln.


----------



## xhitcher1 (28. September 2013)

RippchenMitKraut schrieb:


> Ich hab mehrfach gelesen dass man das nachträglich zwar machen kann, aber mit erheblichen Aufwand verbunden ist.
> 
> Ich kann mich natürlich auch irren, und das grad mit was anderem verwechseln.


 
Naja wäre jetzt mal schon toll zu wissen was nun stimmt ? ): Naja aufwand hin oder her, riesen aufwand fand ich es nicht da gabs ne inet anleitung was man vorher im stystem umstellen muss damit der AHCI modus erkannt wird und windows danach auch startet, aber mords aufwand wars nicht wirklich musste nen wert der vorher auf 3 stand auf 0 stellen und in regedit rein aber sonst nichts.

Aber weiß auch nicht ob ich jetzt die volle performance habe oder eingeschränkt weis auch nicht wie ich dass so rausfinden kann?


----------



## xpSyk (28. September 2013)

Es dauert 1 Min. auf AHCI umzustellen, einfach nach einer Anletung googeln! (Ich weiß es grade nicht auswendig)


----------



## RippchenMitKraut (29. September 2013)

Einfach mal mit assd n Benchmark starten und dann hier im forum mit den Ergebnissen anderer vergleichen bzw im Zweifelsfall nachfragen. Gibt auch n extra thread dazu. Bin nur grad am Handy da is nix mit verlinken auf n anderes Thema


----------



## keinnick (29. September 2013)

Moin,

zu AHCI: Das würde ich jetzt so lassen. Windows neu installieren würde ich deswegen nicht extra. Zu Deinem Video: 

Zur OS-Optimization: Die Einstellung maximale Zuverlässigkeit und einige andere wurde damals bei mir auch nicht übernommen. Geholfen hat, die Samsung-Software per Rechtsklick als Administrator zu starten und die Einstellungen nochmals vorzunehmen. Der Punkt "OS Optimization" den Du am Anfang des Videos nutzt macht übrigens das gleich wie der auf der linken Seite.

Secure-Erase: Sei froh, dass es ausgegraut war, denn damit löschst Du die Platte vollständig 

Rapid-Mode: Kann ich leider nichts zu sagen, da meine 830er den Modus nicht unterstützt


----------



## xpSyk (29. September 2013)

RAPID lohnt sich schon, da er nur auf bestimmte Dinge anspringt und Nebensächlichkeiten außenvorlässt. Man braucht allerdings 8 oder mehr GB Ram.


----------



## xpSyk (29. September 2013)

So kann man in 2 min AHCI Aktivieren : PC-Experience Windows 7, Tipps und Tricks : | Windows 7: AHCI-Umstellung ohne Probleme (Update 14.08.2013)


----------



## keinnick (29. September 2013)

Er hats doch schon umgestellt, oder?


----------

